# Carry bag that I made



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I made this carry bag for Jose' but Frankie decided she should try it out. She is far too busy to want to be carried around but she thinks it makes a fine bed for when she needs a nap. Jose' loves to ride in it.



















I made this from a tote bag that I had. I cut "u" shape out of one of the narrow sides and covered the edge with a strip of polar fleece, made a cushion for the bottom and made a bumper pad to go all around the inside to help the bag hold its shape and to make it more comfortable. I also put longer straps on it and made them adjustable and added a tether strap for safety.

I don't carry my guys around much as they are big enough to walk (Frankie is 10 lbs and Jose is 9 lbs) but sometimes Jose' is nervous in a crowded environment. This works well for those times.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

That's great...you are clever and talented


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree! VERY talented!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel is right you are very clever! It's an adorable carrier, and Frankie is oh so cute in it!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

That is a very cute carrier and s very cute dog too!


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Frankie is oh so cute in it!


Thanks for the compliments on my carry bag...and my little girl, too. We say she thinks her name is "oh isnt she cute" because that's what everyone says when they meet her


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

It is things like this that make me wish I was crafty!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the bag.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Very cute! Looks great for summer especially


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Love it! Wish I could do things like that!
I can barely operate a blender on low speed, lol!
Thanks, Hollysmom for my fab siggy!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice job on the bag. It looks very efficient and attractive. Well done!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Wish I knew how to make nifty things like this! Bet you save a bunch of money with that sort of talent!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been wanting to make a carrier for my lil one and this is a great idea. You did an great job!!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Great job!!!


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

What a clever idea, some people have some very good ideas.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

that is so cool!  x


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great. Great job!


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

> What a clever idea, some people have some very good ideas


I can't take credit for this idea -I saw it on a blog

http://http://www.sewdoggystyle.com/2011/06/easiest-upcycled-tote-transformation.html

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------

